# any WACS judges for competitions help please



## tessa (Sep 9, 2007)

as you all know im entering national competitions shortly 
does anybody know if it is acceptable to use organic rose petals as part of a design or a garnish for a fruit flan or is that a disqualifying factor


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

There's no way you can contact the competition organizers to ask this? It seems like a perfectly legitimate question to ask them if it isn't already covered in the competition rules.


----------



## tessa (Sep 9, 2007)

ive sent an email to a nz wacs contact i found on the site , so far no answer


----------



## georgia pasty (Jun 24, 2008)

CULINARY GUIDELINEPURPOSE AND IDEALS OF CULINARY ART EXHIBITIONS

During the 19th century, culinary art exhibitions were a forum for reformers of the culinary art, like Marie Antoine Câreme, Prosper Montagne, Joseph Favre and Auguste Escoffier. Even today, in our fast-moving time, the function of culinary art exhibitions is to provide models, as well as a podium for the international development of the culinary art. 

The focal point, however, is no longer the culinary art alone. Service and the culture of table presentation have been included in this field. The ambience must be considered. The creation of the menu has become obligatory. The technical development ushers in new opportunities for quality improvement and economic efficiency. Nutrition in its totality is demonstrated in all its forms, in theory and practice. Where else but at a culinary art exhibition have the public and the professional world had a chance to obtain a complete overview of the present position of l’art culinaire. 

Without culinary art exhibitions the rising generation would not be in a position to see what can be done. It may be possible today to travel to every corner of the world, but not everybody has the time or financial means. Through culinary exhibitions one has an opportunity to see in new developments and exotic creations from alien cultures. 

Culinary art exhibitions are a world-wide window. Female and male cooks would be well advised to get inspired and to incorporate into their daily work what they have seen and experienced. 

With these international guidelines for culinary competitions, the WACS culinary committee has created a standard-level playing field regarding the criteria for exhibitors and competitors. Further, it aims at universal acceptable guidelines for fair assessment. 

Additional points of view must also receive due regards, such as the acknowledgement of the ever developing gastronomic culture, the unchecked progress of sophistication, as well as the creation of more refined dishes and the economic and ecological points of view. 

In addition, nutritional-physiological trends and attractive presentation require sufficient consideration. 

on the w a c s 2000 dot org web site there is a download of the rules too .
Best of luck with your entry 

rgds
Graham


----------



## dillbert (Jul 2, 2008)

well, I went to wac2000.org and looked at the "rules" for Erfurt competition in October.

I am not a lawyer but even passable german can shred that english translation.

somebody needs a severe lesson in accurate translations - meanwhile if those are the rules you're playing by, good luck with the inaccuracies.


----------



## tessa (Sep 9, 2007)

i looked at all that but there was no mention anywhere about fruit flan rules


----------



## georgia pasty (Jun 24, 2008)

on the web site , you should find all the addresses of the WACS judges maybe thats a way to find out the info you need 
rgds
Graham


----------



## tessa (Sep 9, 2007)

i emailed the local person and they havent got back to me


----------



## georgia pasty (Jun 24, 2008)

Try dropping the American Culinary Federation a line at 

[email protected] [email protected]

Lindwe at the South African Chefs Association might be able to point you to the right person to contact 

[email protected]


----------



## tessa (Sep 9, 2007)

your a real star


----------

